# Gypsy tab help..



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey, i've looked into this before. and i'm interested.

But i'm more of a visual person, Does anyone have good or is willing to make a video explaining how to make and etc?
Cheers


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Edit: after looking at charles' post, I understand.

But is there anyway of attaching except from a screw?


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

iindividual said:


> Edit: after looking at charles' post, I understand.
> 
> But is there anyway of attaching except from a screw?


No sure if you seen this already mate. 




Cheers.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Here is a tutorial video to show you how I do them:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29050-gypsy-tabs-quick-and-easy/

Cheers ..... Chales


----------

